# Well this is fun!  SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT



## billski (Feb 18, 2011)

It's here!  Nasty thunder already.  Can't wait for the snow to begin!
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]715 PM EST FRI FEB 18 2011[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MAZ004-005-012>015-190045-[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]CENTRAL MIDDLESEX COUNTY MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-SUFFOLK MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]715 PM EST FRI FEB 18 2011[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]AT 710 PM EST NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]STRONG THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING WIND GUSTS TO 50 MPH AND[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SMALL HAIL OVER PAXTON...OR ABOUT 7 MILES NORTHWEST OF[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WORCESTER...MOVING EAST AT 65 MPH.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]* SOME LOCATIONS AFFECTED INCLUDE...WORCESTER...WEST BOYLSTON...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  STERLING...BOYLSTON...SHREWSBURY...CLINTON...NORTHBOROUGH...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  BERLIN...WESTBOROUGH...BOLTON...HUDSON...MARLBOROUGH...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  SOUTHBOROUGH...STOW...MAYNARD...FRAMINGHAM...SUDBURY...WAYLAND...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  NATICK...CONCORD...LINCOLN...WELLESLEY...WESTON...NEEDHAM...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  WALTHAM...LEXINGTON...NEWTON...WOBURN...WINCHESTER...WEST[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  ROXBURY...WATERTOWN...STONEHAM...SOMERVILLE...ROSLINDALE...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  MEDFORD...FOREST HILLS...JAMAICA PLAIN...DORCHESTER...CAMBRIDGE...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]  BROOKLINE...BRIGHTON...BELMONT...ARLINGTON AND ALLSTON.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]FOR YOUR SAFETY...GET INSIDE WHEN THIS STORM APPROACHES. WINDS MAY BE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]STRONG ENOUGH TO BRING DOWN SMALL BRANCHES. MINOR STREET FLOODING AND[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PONDING OF WATER IN POOR DRAINAGE AREAS IS ALSO POSSIBLE.[/FONT]


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the winter gods are pissed that the gods of spring tried to intervene a little too early.....we're looking at a nice storm this sunday into monday here in ny....


----------

